# River Rig ?



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What pound test are river rigs tied in and the approx length? 

Heard of a fellow that drifts them behind the boat and slays the flounder using the small red beaded ones. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

River will know all of them but I just bought some off ebay and I got three sizes the small ones with #6 hooks have 30# flouro and I also got some with 6/0 circles and they are most likely 50#. So to answer you they come in all sizes.

The doubles drops I tie myself I use Seagar 40# and it is nice and stiff and does not tangel very much.

I mail ordered some River Rigs because I am going to VA the middle of July and did not know if I would find anywhere up there that had them. I plan on stopping be Greg's takle when we get out there.
Good luck


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> What pound test are river rigs tied in and the approx length?
> 
> Heard of a fellow that drifts them behind the boat and slays the flounder using the small red beaded ones. Gonna have to try it.


 All your questions can be answered in this thread...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?94378-River-Rig


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

DANtheJDMan is correct about Fluoro size, you can drop to 25 or 20 but you'll get more tangles and Drumdum's correct - I'm sure everythings covered in the Thread located in "The Bible" section ---- Thanks, River


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am planning to use the River Rig on the end of my Drum rod on the end of Rodanthe this October

May need to clip it down to keep it from helicoptering getting the bait out to the impact zone but someone needs to catch a fifty-sixty Pounder on one of these River Rigs and it might as well be me

I will report back in October whether to bead or not to bead works best with "Old Crusty"

I will crimp paperclip ends (poor man's breakaway clip, my invention after seeing I had ten thousand paper clips on hand from a Mortgage office closing back in 2007) on the leader to clip down the bait hooks

Probably cast a mile with a Sputnik

If it works ( And it will work only a question getting a center section of Roe Mullet in front of "Old Crusty" at chow time) I have several preliminary suggestions for the marketing name of this exciting new product

Big River Rig

Old Man River Rig

Fish like a Big Girl

May need to switch out the Hooks to a Gami 10/0 Beak and add the clips but other than that I will fish it right out of the yellow or pink package


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

hey river, is the river rig sold at ez tackle in goldsboro /


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

You da man Garbo,
I think you said the new name in your post "Old Crusty River Rig" with 10/0 Gami hooks.

Then the pink one could be "Crusty Girl River Rig"...................you don't want to mention age and hey those big old drum are females right.

Keep it up. 

Hey you ever fish Assateague Island?
DAN


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Kayak456 - Nope, Wish they was ---- Naturally - I would be honored to have Garboman catch "Old Crusty" with a RiverRig - River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I do believe Percy caught a nice yearling on one last year


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I think so - I caught a 32" on the original RR one time, I know the Puppy Drum RR would handle a Citation with 50 Lb Fluoro --- I've tied em with 80 Fluoro for fishin wrecks offshore, worked fine ! --- River


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have every intention of being right beside the Garbo this fall.Old Crusty likes mullet heads and crabs so I'll have a RR on my 8wt,one crab fly and one mullet fly.Can't hit the impact zone casting but can freeline the RR on an outgoing,which should reach beyond the impact zone.Should be interesting trying to get it all back to the rail.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction to purchase a River Rig... I'm game to try anything once! As much as I've spend over the years, it's worth a try! I'd prefer to buy one online (somewhere that ships).

Thanks in Avance!

JB


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

jb1edlover said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to purchase a River Rig... I'm game to try anything once! As much as I've spend over the years, it's worth a try! I'd prefer to buy one online (somewhere that ships).
> 
> Thanks in Avance!
> 
> JB


I just got some from ebay. It took a while to find them. I had never bought anything off ebay before. I'm not to smart and I could not find a way to search for the name so I just put in purchase now and United States and between $5 and $6 and it came up with 1000 things and I found them on page 21.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIVER-RIG-f...er-/181158319644?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160
DAN


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

jb1edlover said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to purchase a River Rig... I'm game to try anything once! As much as I've spend over the years, it's worth a try! I'd prefer to buy one online (somewhere that ships).
> 
> Thanks in Avance!
> 
> JB


Tradewinds tackle sells them online or call the roost


----------

